# Aqua Rta



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

I am sure many of you know that I was the very fortunate recipient of an Aqua RTA through PIF, thanks to @Matthee. Have been vaping on the Aqua for almost 12hrs now (didn't get much sleep last night - too excited, like a kid in a candy store). So as promised a review of the Aqua.

Current Build:
- dual coil 1ohm build (each coil: 20hms, ID=2mm, 28g kanthal)
- cotton wick
- Legend Guevara by VM

Features:
- Full Stainless Steel device
- Airflow control
- Juice flow control
- 4 channel deck
- Thumb screws for mounting the coils
- interchangeable drip
- option of going hybrid mode on an Origin mod (still need to try it out in hybrid with a Neme)

Overall Build Quality:
The device is a brushed stainless steel and has a really good finish to it, sturdy, sleek device and feels solid on the Neme. The threads are smooth and the entire device is easy to assemble and disassemble. Attention to detail as in where the o-rings are placed shouts "quality product" and this device has been well thought out.

As the tank serves to purposes, 1 to hold the juice and 2 as the airflow control, the way this was put together is ingenious. There is an o-ring placed above the threads where the tank mounts to the base. The purpose of this o-ring is to prevent the tank from coming apart when opening the airflow control and provides a snug fit for the tank on the deck.

the juice flow control too has an o-ring attached to it which ensure that there is a snug fit between the top cap and the juice flow control.

The threads on the device are clean and even and not loose as at. There is no concern of either the juice flow control or airflow control spinning out of position in your pocket. The airflow control and juice flow control will only adjust when you want it to adjust.

Airflow Control:
There are 2 holes at the bottom of the deck which are control by turning the tank section of the RTA. The airholes are roughly 1-1.2m in diameter (personally need to find a more accurate way to measure the diameter) and there is a noticeable difference in airflow with each turn of the airflow control. I found that half way open gives me the perfect airflow. As a result of the airflow control the draw is pretty easy and to my liking.

Juice flow control:
The adjustment of the juice flow control is done at the top of the device under the drip tip and I have noticed that with a 60/40 pg/vg mix there is no need to open the juice flow control, there is suffience wick being exposed in the channels with the juice flow control completely tightened down. I have not gotten a single dry hit or gurgle with the juice flow in this setting and I suspect that the juice flow control will only need to be opened when using high VG ratio juices.

4 Channel deck:
The 4 channel deck is easy to wick and measuring the size of the wick is a simple process making it very noob friendly. The deck uses thumb screws to mount the coil, this makes it easy to coil, especially when tools are limited, as one does not need to share the same screwdriver to both hold the coil in place and tighten down the coil. The thumb screws are large enough so that the legs of the coil are easily caught around the post making rebuilding an effortless and painless task getting you vaping fast for longer. There is sufficient space on the deck to build a standard micro, chimney coil and twisted coil as you so wish.

Interchangeable Drip Tip:
What is a great bonus on this device is that the drip tip is a standard 510 drip tip. Making it interchangeable without the need of an adapter, allowing the user to fit whichever drip tip they wish for the style that allows them to express themselves.

What is the vape like:
VTF in this device is likened to that of a dripper. The device delivers full flavour, dense vapour and more than adequate throat hit. As the Throat Hit is pronounced in this device I would suggest going down a notch in the nic level of the juice as you will find yourself getting a nic buzz sooner rather than later when compared to that of a rebuilt clearo.

When drawing on this device I would highly suggest not just chugging on it, it deserves a slow, sensual lingering draw as it will reward you immensely with each drag giving you that feeling of nirvana with every inhale and exhale.

Conclusion:
This device is, well in a word, awesome. it is noob friendly (in the world of rebuilding, not necessarily in the world of vaping - it is an RTA after all) and a perfect way to get into dual coil setups. The finish is sleek and professional and the device is sturdy and solid. If you are looking into RTA's then this device is a must have in your arsenal. It is eye catching, feature packed and hassle free. I have not gotten any gurgling or leaking to date and the vape is sublime.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

Awesome review, @BhavZ - I did not even know the Aqua had all those features. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome review, @BhavZ - I did not even know the Aqua had all those features. Enjoy.


Thanks @Matthee, Oh I am so enjoying my Aqua - awesome device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

Great review and enjoy the atty 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Great winning review @BhavZ!

Is that the original you have or a clone?
Perhaps the build quality being so good is because it is an original?

Enjoy and you deserve it!


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Silver said:


> Great winning review @BhavZ!
> 
> Is that the original you have or a clone?
> Perhaps the build quality being so good is because it is an original?
> ...


Thanks @Silver

To be honest I wouldn't be able to tell you if this is a clone or the original. The build though is top notch and very neat.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/4/14)

Thanks for the great and thorough review @BhavZ. 

What about single coil setups? Do you think it's viable for when you want to cut back on juice consumption?

Show us a picture of this gentle beast on your Nemmi bru!

Ps. Any news on the Aquasis/Nemqua hybrid front?


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thanks for the great and thorough review @BhavZ.
> 
> What about single coil setups? Do you think it's viable for when you want to cut back on juice consumption?
> 
> ...


Thanks @Reinvanhardt 

Based on where the air holes sit I don't think that a single coil build would be viable but will give it a try and let you know. With regards to hybrid mode, I still need to figure out how to put the Neme itself into hybrid mode, once I can figure that out it shouldn't be difficult to get the aqua on in hybrid, will try to play around with this today and provide feedback. 

Below is a pic of the Aqua on the Nemesis in 18650 mode

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

Yes, I agree - the Aqua is tailor made for dual coils (actually do not know of any other chimney RTA specifically configured for dual coils). Methinks a single coil will be a disappointment, but one never knows.


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I agree - the Aqua is tailor made for dual coils (actually do not know of any other chimney RTA specifically configured for dual coils). Methinks a single coil will be a disappointment, but one never knows.


Just by looking at where the air holes sit one would need to put in a cotton cloud around the second hole to prevent any possible leaking..

Will think up a wick design or maybe I can find a silicone cap that I could use to plug the second air hole.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Yes, I agree - the Aqua is tailor made for dual coils (actually do not know of any other chimney RTA specifically configured for dual coils). Methinks a single coil will be a disappointment, but one never knows.



I hear you. And I must say for me that is it's most appealing attribute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (18/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just by looking at where the air holes sit one would need to put in a cotton cloud around the second hole to prevent any possible leaking..
> 
> Will think up a wick design or maybe I can find a silicone cap that I could use to plug the second air hole.



Take a tooth pick, stick it in and break it off to test if it will make a difference while you looking for a long term solution to plugging it

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Take a tooth pick, stick it in and break it off to test if it will make a difference while you looking for a long term solution to plugging it
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


LOL

I suspect the hole is too big for a toothpick


----------



## Alex (18/4/14)

Thanks for this excellent review of the Aqua @BhavZ, you have succeeded in making me green with envy  It sure does look like a well designed mod. My only concern would be the dual coil setup, as I personally prefer a single coil to save on the juice side.

I wish you all the best with your new toy, and look forward to hearing about your experiences with the Aqua.


----------



## Tom (18/4/14)

this review made me look at them closely....now i want one. Clone costs 40 euro, original 120 euro. both readily available. the matching mech is actually the Origin, by the same company. clone 40 euro....original a whopping 200 euro


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks for this excellent review of the Aqua @BhavZ, you have succeeded in making me green with envy  It sure does look like a well designed mod. My only concern would be the dual coil setup, as I personally prefer a single coil to save on the juice side.
> 
> I wish you all the best with your new toy, and look forward to hearing about your experiences with the Aqua.





Tom said:


> this review made me look at them closely....now i want one. Clone costs 40 euro, original 120 euro. both readily available. the matching mech is actually the Origin, by the same company. clone 40 euro....original a whopping 200 euro



Thanks guys, it is a beautiful piece of tech and if you do decide to get yourself one you won't regret it at all.


----------



## Dr Evil (18/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> LOL
> 
> I suspect the hole is too big for a toothpick



2 tooth picks then 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (18/4/14)

Thanks for the Awesome review @BhavZ, how would you compare the Aqua to a Kayfun/Russian ?


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> Thanks for the Awesome review @BhavZ, how would you compare the Aqua to a Kayfun/Russian ?


I dont own a kayfun/russian so can't really do an adequate comparison but based on features and wicking method's alone, from what I have seen to date I would say that the aqua would rank above the kayfun/russian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (18/4/14)

I think @Rowan Francis owns or has owned both?


----------



## Andre (18/4/14)

I have both and prefer the Aqua. Only on juice capacity that the Kayfun is tops.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I think @Rowan Francis owns or has owned both?



I do indeed have both . I love my aqua . Just re wicked it from bamboo to cotton . It's running a 1ohm dual coil setup and it has my last drops of grandmaster in . My kayfun is running a 1.5 single and has some cheesecake from VK . I would not like to have to choose between them . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (18/4/14)

Thanks for the info guys, quite interesting, since the Kayfun/Russian seems to be way more popular.


----------



## Tom (19/4/14)

so...could not resist. just bought an Aqua at the vape auction site. Clone tho. But good way to test anyway

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/4/14)

Tom said:


> so...could not resist. just bought an Aqua at the vape auction site. Clone tho. But good way to test anyway


You'll enjoy it bro its very good.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> You'll enjoy it bro its very good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



I second that notion.. My Aqua has a permanent home upon the Neme. Just bare one thing in mind though, it drinks more juice than a fish drinks water but it is so so worth it. Pure clean vape which takes your straight to nirvana

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (20/4/14)

feeding it is not a problem....putting more value in a good vape


----------

